# Buster Betta



## akaterri (Mar 9, 2010)

My First Betta...and I am sure it won't be my last


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Buster is very pretty!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Omggg I think you have a dragon CT there! *gasps and drools a little*hahaha He's GORGEOUS!! Do you happen to live near CT??? You might have to lock him up!


----------



## akaterri (Mar 9, 2010)

BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> Omggg I think you have a dragon CT there! *gasps and drools a little*hahaha He's GORGEOUS!! Do you happen to live near CT??? You might have to lock him up!


I live in sunny California..and just got back from the pet store...have 2 new family members .. picts should be posted in the next hour or so...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

That's so exciting! Awww too bad we're on separate sides of the US.lol


----------

